# Up Aqua sand



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone used or seen this product. It's expensive, so I'll probably not use it but was wondering if anyone has? It looks cool. It says it buffers the water to ph6.5. What's the deal with that?
Planted Tank Substrate | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------

